# Chrome on the Rock today



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice dude..fresh to death steelie


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like a dropback to me....nice fish!


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

most of the time if I comment on someone s pic I try not to tell them how it is seeing as I wasn t present. The fish was fresh as could be and normally I would nt state that but since it was somewhat in ? Of what would be around after the rains I figured I would mention it.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

OSD said:


> most of the time if I comment on someone s pic I try not to tell them how it is seeing as I wasn t present. The fish was fresh as could be and normally I would nt state that but since it was somewhat in ? Of what would be around after the rains I figured I would mention it.


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! right on point


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice fish, way to go. I'll try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

OSD said:


> most of the time if I comment on someone s pic I try not to tell them how it is seeing as I wasn t present. The fish was fresh as could be and normally I would nt state that but since it was somewhat in ? Of what would be around after the rains I figured I would mention it.


She does have a little color up top, but look at the belly. Looks silver to me.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

brodg said:


> She does have a little color up top, but look at the belly. Looks silver to me.


It is skinny and she has some color. Dropbacks turn silver very quick. They fight like a fresh chrome.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> It is skinny and she has some color. Dropbacks turn silver very quick. They fight like a fresh chrome.


My 2 cents and I'm not trying to cause any trouble here. Fresh chrome are just that, chrome. There is no color on their cheeks and no pink bands. They are silver with greenish tops and thats it no pink or red or orange anywhere. Hens also don't color much so they have a tendency to give a fresh chrome image to the average eye as they don't darken as drastically as males.


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Lots of heroes on this site....in my experience it always seems like the guys who run their mouths the most, are the one s who can t fish and have to talk themselves up because they can t back it up on the water. Humbleness is a great thing.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

osd said:


> lots of heroes on this site.....


..................+1


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that is as fresh as they get....caught miles up the rocky and full of eggs...released also

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice fish and the word "chrome" is open to tons of interpretations and opinions. 

As far as this time of year (late spring), several "chrome" fish are dropbacks. Post spawn steelhead, especially hens, often do end up right back to their summertime lake colors, green/blue backs mint silver sides, and sheen on their tail if they hang in a stream long enough after spawning.

Also, not all hens are fat and swollen with eggs, some conceal roe better than others.

Personally, after what I saw out east this past weekend, I'd say there's not significant numbers of "fresh" fish that haven't done their business and any further significant run is very unlikey. 90% of the "chrome" fish I handled were either dropbacks or skippers while fishing miles of the middle and lower stream. 

Fortunately, because of water levels and cool temps, our season should definitely extend for a couple more weeks but to think there's loads of _fresh fish _all over the streams is dillusional. 

_if it keeps on raining the levee's going to break_.

BWTFDIK

Enjoy,

C510I


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

OSD said:


> Lots of heroes on this site....in my experience it always seems like the guys who run their mouths the most, are the one s who can t fish and have to talk themselves up because they can t back it up on the water. Humbleness is a great thing.


First of all, I went out out of my way to mention that my goal wasn't to cause any trouble and it still is not. I simply stated facts rather than calling any names which I think you seem to be struggling with. This site is a great resource of information, and yes with the good there sometimes, unfortunately comes some bad. If you don't like that maybe you should find a new forum. OGF is huge and there are lots of different minded people viewing your posts. When you make a post, prepare for different views to pop up and yes, even criticism. That doesnt mean they are personally attacking you! Again I simply stated the facts which, by all means feel free to look up and challenge me if you want, I am open to, and will accept other facts if proven in research. FRESH FISH HAVE NO PINK BANDS whatsoever and yours did!
As for mouthing of, I am quick to respond and place my input on the site because steelhead fishing is somthing I am very passionate about! I am by no means trying to be anyones hero. As far as backing my self up, I spent two years studying fish mangement and biology before switching my major to buisness. I Have been steelhead fishing for several years now, and spend over 200, thats right, 200 days a year fishing. Mostly fly fishing for steelhead in Ohio, New York, and Mich. I also fish for trout in the eastern mountain states, fish lake erie walleye and smallmouth, and have fly fished all over the midwest and eastern states for Steelhead, Trout, Small, and largemouth bass, white bass, carp, pike, muskie, and many others. I have caught my fair share of fish and anyone who has fished with me knows I can definately hold my own on the water and have no trouble proving it anytime! When I have free time and am not fishing, I research about fishng. Those who know me, well and not, those who have fished with me freinds and clients, Know that I am always willing to help, I am educated, passionate about my sport, and confident. I am DEFINAETLY NOT cocky or trying to be anyones hero.

Thanks to all who take the time to read carefully and understand, Josh


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Lets not forget that fishing is fun! Probably not worth raising our blood pressure and arguing ad nauseam.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Not arguing, Somtimes the facts just need put out there brodg


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Pass the popcorn for the next episode of guidewars 2011


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Not arguing, Somtimes the facts just need put out there brodg


I respect that.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I snuck out on Sunday on the Rock, water was a little murky on the Rock must have kept most folks home, felt like I had the whole river to my self, caught 5 on a feeder and 4 more on the main river. Still have some fresh chrome coming in.



















This little one tore off my line and into my backing within a minute, I forgot to palm the spool a couple of times and banged my hands on the screaming spool. Went for a walk and caught up to her, thought she might make another tear under some stucture which I might have lost her for good but I manage to beach her and get some pics, measured around 33", didn't have a weight but what a fatty.

Close up pics might make for another good easter pic for next year, you might see her with some ears.


----------



## steelhead211 (Apr 14, 2007)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Pass the popcorn for the next episode of guidewars 2011


Right on Captain!


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> First of all, I went out out of my way to mention that my goal wasn't to cause any trouble and it still is not. I simply stated facts rather than calling any names which I think you seem to be struggling with. This site is a great resource of information, and yes with the good there sometimes, unfortunately comes some bad. If you don't like that maybe you should find a new forum. OGF is huge and there are lots of different minded people viewing your posts. When you make a post, prepare for different views to pop up and yes, even criticism. That doesnt mean they are personally attacking you! Again I simply stated the facts which, by all means feel free to look up and challenge me if you want, I am open to, and will accept other facts if proven in research. FRESH FISH HAVE NO PINK BANDS whatsoever and yours did!
> As for mouthing of, I am quick to respond and place my input on the site because steelhead fishing is somthing I am very passionate about! I am by no means trying to be anyones hero. As far as backing my self up, I spent two years studying fish mangement and biology before switching my major to buisness. I Have been steelhead fishing for several years now, and spend over 200, thats right, 200 days a year fishing. Mostly fly fishing for steelhead in Ohio, New York, and Mich. I also fish for trout in the eastern mountain states, fish lake erie walleye and smallmouth, and have fly fished all over the midwest and eastern states for Steelhead, Trout, Small, and largemouth bass, white bass, carp, pike, muskie, and many others. I have caught my fair share of fish and anyone who has fished with me knows I can definately hold my own on the water and have no trouble proving it anytime! When I have free time and am not fishing, I research about fishng. Those who know me, well and not, those who have fished with me freinds and clients, Know that I am always willing to help, I am educated, passionate about my sport, and confident. I am DEFINAETLY NOT cocky or trying to be anyones hero.
> 
> Thanks to all who take the time to read carefully and understand, Josh


Thanks for the resume and proving my point. You must be very good.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ngski said:


> I snuck out on Sunday on the Rock, water was a little murky on the Rock must have kept most folks home, felt like I had the whole river to my self, caught 5 on a feeder and 4 more on the main river. Still have some fresh chrome coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a big fresh chromer


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

In stead of chrome maybe we can use pellet heads!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I have been looking for a hero for some time now. Hmmmmm, decisions, decisions........


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

OSD said:


> Thanks for the resume and proving my point. You must be very good.



This thread is really bringing out the haters. Gotta love it


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And another one locked up......


----------

